# Dividir consola potenciada Lexsen A6



## marianoialvarez (Dic 4, 2014)

Hola, como va? Tengo una consola potenciada (Lexsen A6). La pregunta por ahí es obvia o muy básica, la verdad que no tengo idea como están armados estos equipos. Se puede dividir la consola de la potencia? O vienen armado todo en una plaqueta, tanto potencia como mixer en la misma plaqueta?

Gracias de antemano!

Saludos,
Mariano


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 5, 2014)

marianoialvarez dijo:


> Hola, como va? Tengo una consola potenciada (Lexsen A6). La pregunta por ahí es obvia o muy básica, la verdad que no tengo idea como están armados estos equipos. Se puede dividir la consola de la potencia? O vienen armado todo en una plaqueta, tanto potencia como mixer en la misma plaqueta?
> 
> Gracias de antemano!
> 
> ...




Tómate la molestia de publicar fotos (De buena calidad) del interior de la consola.


----------



## marianoialvarez (Dic 5, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Tómate la molestia de publicar fotos (De buena calidad) del interior de la consola.



Acá las subo, cualquier cosa avisame y subo más, gracias!


----------



## lagg070988 (Dic 5, 2014)

Una imagen dice más que millones de palabras....... O no entendí la pregunta????


----------



## marianoialvarez (Dic 5, 2014)

lagg070988 dijo:


> Una imagen dice más que millones de palabras....... O no entendí la pregunta????



Si, queda bastante claro que están separadas las plaquetas. Pero veo que la alimentación entra por la plaqueta de la potencia y alguno de los cables que salen hacia la plaqueta del mixer supongo que van a darle alimentación a la plaqueta del mixer. Ustedes viendo la imagen se pueden dar cuenta cúal es la salida que pertenece a la alimentación para la plaqueta del mixer? O Estoy diciendo cualquiera? Gracias!

Saludos,
Mariano


----------



## lagg070988 (Dic 5, 2014)

Supones bien!!!! Es cable plano blanco lleva la alimentación y trae audio a la potencia, y quizás otras cosas mas....


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 5, 2014)

Seré indiscreto, ¿ Para que ? o ¿ Por que deseas hacer esta carnicería ?


----------



## marianoialvarez (Dic 6, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Seré indiscreto, ¿ Para que ? o ¿ Por que deseas hacer esta carnicería ?



Te cuento, tengo una interfaz Behringer UCA-222 que la uso para conectar a una PC por USB y grabar. Si conecto la consola potenciada a la entrada de la interfaz y luego la salida de la interfaz a los bafles pierdo la amplificación de la potencia y se escucha muy bajo el volumen. Entonces mi idea es separar el mixer de la potencia, asi puedo conectar el mixer a la entrada de la interfaz y la salida de la interfaz a la potencia y luego a los bafles. 
Esta bien mi idea? Se les ocurre algo mejor? Gracias!

Saludos,
Mariano


----------



## lagg070988 (Dic 7, 2014)

Partir por ahí, Esa consola tiene atrás dos conectores llamados send y return bajo el cuadro efect loop, send es la salida del preamp (mixer) y return la entrada del poweramp (potencia)....

Conectas send a la entrada de tu interfaz usb y la salida del interfaz a return, y no mutilas nada.

Saludos


----------



## marianoialvarez (Dic 7, 2014)

lagg070988 dijo:


> Partir por ahí, Esa consola tiene atrás dos conectores llamados send y return bajo el cuadro efect loop, send es la salida del preamp (mixer) y return la entrada del poweramp (potencia)....
> 
> Conectas send a la entrada de tu interfaz usb y la salida del interfaz a return, y no mutilas nada.
> 
> Saludos




Muchas gracias a todos por la ayuda!! Con lo que me dijo lagg070988 lo pude resolver!


----------



## Gerardo_ (Feb 20, 2022)

Buenas. Entro un poco tarde buscando datos.... alguien me podrá facilitar una imagen o código de transistor de potencia? Se me carbonizó y necesito reemplazarlos.


----------



## felixreal (Feb 23, 2022)

Hola!

¿Por transistor de potencia te refieres a los que están en el disipador grande? Por que no son transistores, sino circuitos integrados, y en alguna parte leí que eran de la serie "TDA". Si te refieres a los de los disipadores pequeños, estoy casi seguro que son reguladores "78XX", probablemente 7815, 7915 y 7805.

Saludos!


----------



## Maico (Ago 16, 2022)

Hola, podrias decirme si al abrir una de estas, se inutiliza el paño que recubre la consola? Existe un metodo para desarmar sin romperlo?, gracias


----------



## malesi (Ago 16, 2022)

Maico dijo:


> Hola, podrias decirme si al abrir una de estas, se inutiliza el paño que recubre la consola? Existe un metodo para desarmar sin romperlo?, gracias


¿No ves que tiene tornillos?
O de que hablas.


----------

